
Bill Gurley is most unselfaware man on planet or he wrote open letter to Uber - phodo
https://pando.com/2016/04/21/bill-gurley-either-most-unselfaware-man-planet-or-he-just-wrote-open-letter-uber/
======
ratfacemcgee
paywall

